# I need some food suggestions



## Guest (Jun 3, 2001)

I'm new at this game, and let me tell you that I don't like it. I was diagnosed about 6 months ago and I'm in the process of figuring out what I can eat and what I can't. For the most part, I can't eat. I love ice-cream and milk. Oops, they're dairy, can't eat those! I love fruit; oops, raw fruits and veggies are a no-no too.







(grim chuckles)Does anyone have any suggestions for managing this? Any food suggestions for a picky health-food freak who can't open her frigde without getting frustrated? Any suggestions for quick and easy breakfasts and bagged lunches that I can eat on the go?many many thanks


----------



## abcdefg (Apr 1, 2001)

For a very quick breakfast, plain rice cakes with sesame tahini, or plain peanut butter (if you can find it and tolerate itDry cereal such as corn puffs/rice puffs (check for added sugar).Scrambled eggs when you have more time.Snacks: walnuts, other nuts are easy to carry in a bag in your purse.Celery/cucumber/tomato/avocado chunks with vegenaise or homemade dressing (plain yogurt with a little apple cider vinegar). Leftover baked chicken, sprinkled with sage/thyme/basil or vegenaise.(I understood about the fruit problem but could you elaborate on which vegetables cause you a problem?)Good luck!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2001)

Hmm, well, I can't eat apples (which I love!) and I can't eat tomatoes (which means no more tomato sauces on my pasta), and salads give me a stomachache. Those are the biggies. I know they bother me, so I'm pretty hesitant to try new ones, especially since the memory of my last attack isn't too distant.Any pasta suggestions? Any ideas for dressings and sauces that don't contain dairy or tomatoes?Any thoughts on how to convince my parents that this isn't all in my head, and that it's for real? (I'm in university but I still live at home)


----------



## abcdefg (Apr 1, 2001)

This may not be right for you - I can't eat tomato sauce at all!!! but I can eat plain sliced tomatoes. I can't eat a salad with any type of "regular" dressing but can eat the same salad with just olive oil with no problem. Unfortunately, everyone is different and trial and error may be the only way to find what is best for you.I wish you the best of luck.[This message has been edited by abcdefg (edited 06-05-2001).]


----------



## Karl2001 (Jul 17, 2001)

You didn't say if butter/oil was ok. If it is this may be ok. It even prepares fine without the wine. So if that is a trigger you can eliminate if needed:Herbs: 1 Package of Thyme, chopped Ingredients: 2 lbs. Mushrooms, sliced3 cloves garlic, minced2 tbl. Butter1/4 cup Olive Oil1/4 cup dry wine Directions: 1. Saute minced garlic in butter and olive oil over medium heat.2. When the garlic is tender, add the mushrooms.3. Allow the mushrooms to cook down, stirring occasionally.4. Add chopped thyme. Heat through.5. Add the wine.6. Heat through and serve over hot pasta or rice


----------

